
Show HN: Open source and SaaS leadership transparency and communication tool - SnootyMonkey
https://carrot.io/
======
SnootyMonkey
My co-founder and I started building Carrot a few years ago as a result of our
experiences at distributed startups. Our biggest challenge was always the
same: communicating a clear direction, getting everyone aligned, and then
keeping them aligned as conditions and strategy change.

Good leadership requires a real effort at transparency and a commitment to
consistent communication. Employees need it, they crave it, they demand it,
but it’s hard to do with the tools at hand. Even when leaders want to be
transparent they end up communicating in ways that aren’t. Slack is too noisy,
email is ignored, and all-hands meetings are unevenly attended and hard to
pull off in distributed teams.

Teams, especially distributed and remote teams, benefit from a focused tool
for leadership communication. Carrot isn’t focused on the minute-by-minute
“where work gets done” of Slack, or the reference minutiae of a Wiki, it’s a
place to focus on the big picture, and to make sure that transparent
communication about the direction of the team is happening in both directions.
It’s also well integrated with Slack.

As part of our commitment to product transparency, we’ve built Carrot as an
open source platform ( [https://github.com/open-
company](https://github.com/open-company) ). It’s ClojureScript/React on the
front-end and Clojure microservices on the back-end.

I would love to hear about your challenges in startup and team leadership! And
I’d love to know if you feel like Carrot is on track with what we think are
some of the most important features: focused 2-way communications, awareness
of who’s seen this, video updates, and deep Slack integration. You can weigh
in on our open roadmap or email me directly at sean.johnson@carrot.io.

And, if you like what you we’re trying to do, I’d really appreciate your
support on our Product Hunt launch today.
[https://producthunt.com/](https://producthunt.com/)

